# Your take home bag from Midwest slot car show



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Here's the goodies I brought home from the show.

Seemed like a good show,alot of people,heard a couple vendors saying more people and they stayed longer than usuall.

Please,feel free to talk about or post pics of your bring home goodies.






































:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

trip,
great finds. That Tornado has one heck of a gouge in her. :thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks RR. :wave:

That gouge does not really look as bad in person. I think its a factory gouge. A really bad parting line in the casting magnified by close up pic.
Its the first toronado in my collection so I dont know if they are all like this or if its a bad example. I got it for a good price


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice collection of Cheetahs.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Trip, Nice scores, I didn't do too bad myself. No pics to post, but I picked up all three o-goes-ho Mercs with chassis for $60 from Bud's. They had only one set with the chassis so it worked out well. 
Also got the AW dump trucks I didn't have from Motor City Toys, and ten misc. new cars from someone getting rid of a ton of cars. 
Said Hi to Honda27 and the Parts Pig, nice seeing and meeting you guys, hope you had a good day of sales...


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice score on those cars they should clean up well with some brillianize cleaner.
I went to the NJ show and bought a few cars but mostly just hung out with Tom and chewed the fat a little.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well I don't have time to post any pictures so here's a list.

1 Model Motoring Ford Mustang Fastback in the package.
1 Tomy Mega G Ford GT40
3 Autoworld Thunderjet Tuff Ones, '68 Camaro, '67 Corvette, and '68 Dodge Charger.
1 Aurora Tuff Ones Willy's
1 Model Motoring '55 Chevy Body
1 Model Motoring Ford Mustang Fastback Body
24 sets of Standard T-Jet Hubs
1 Standard T-Jet Chassis
3 Standard T-Jet Axles ( Need more. )
1 A/FX '55 Chevy Chrome Bumper
1 Rear Bumper with Parachutes to a car I don't know.

That's it. Maybe I can gets some pictures later.

Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A few of the midwest acquisitions...

http://min.us/mvj1nrX


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> A few of the midwest acquisitions...
> 
> http://min.us/mvj1nrX


Man I LOVE that Javelin.

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> A few of the midwest acquisitions...
> 
> http://min.us/mvj1nrX


What am I doing wrong here??? I have to click on the site, click on the zip download, wait for that, click on open file, click on allow, click on snapfire, then I get to see the picture...Help!!! Do you have to register to make it quicker? Thanks, Mr. Impatient here...RM
P.S. great pictures though!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You have to click on the JPG #s in the lil box at the top right RM. I didn't realize there were 3 pics there myself. LOL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What Slotcarman12078 said, there's a box in the upper right with a list of picture files (jpg). All you have to do click on the JPG file names and the picture will render on the screen. As a matter of fact, by default the first picture is selected and you can simply use the up/down arrow keys on your keyboard to move between pictures. You can also download the collection as a zip file if you want the picture files on your computer. 

The Minus service is incredibly easy to use and works on every browser I've tried it on, including the ones on my iPod. When you drag a picture to (www.min.us) it actually creates an online folder that you can add as many pictures to as you'd like. So instead of posting a bunch of separate links to individual pictures you post one link and all of the pictures are accessible from that one folder link. You can save the folder links and add more pictures to the folders after the fact. I've added a few more pics...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I tried that, didn't work either. I get about 20% of a picture until I download and unzip the file. Maybe I need to sign up and log in??? I do get a small blurred picture of the image. If you look you can see the partial pic of the Model A...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I never signed up for anything and do not have an account so that can't be the problem. That's the beauty of Minus - no account required. 

Bummer. I think it might be Internet Explorer. I tried it on a fairly low end laptop with Win7 Ultimate 64-bit with IE9 Beta 1 and the rendering was okay but not quite right. So I fired up Google Chrome browser on the same machine and it worked perfectly. I also tried it with Safari on a Win7 Ultimate 32-bit netbook PC running over wireless and it worked perfectly there as well. Same goes for my iPad and iPod, worked great.

On a PC I highly recommend using Google Chrome (latest version is 8.0.552.210) or even FireFox 3.6 over Internet Explorer anyway. While IE9 is shaping up to be a pretty good browser, earlier versions of IE are not very good and IE6 is a horror show.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

May just be my computer. When I bought it had a Corel Snapfire picture program on it. That may be the problem causing it. Thanks...RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That could be the culprit too. Don't you just hate it when you get a new computer and it's all loaded up with all kinds of crapware? Google Picasa is a far better (and totally free) picture management program than Corel Snapfire.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

No pics but I picked up a few odds and ends and a fresh case of 1970 nos t-jets


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I tried that, didn't work either. I get about 20% of a picture until I download and unzip the file. Maybe I need to sign up and log in??? I do get a small blurred picture of the image. If you look you can see the partial pic of the Model A...


Hi

Sorry to hear. This seems to be an issue with the Internet Explorer version you're using. Best browser is to use for Minus is Firefox 3.6+, Google Chrome or Safari on Mac browser. We are doing our best to make it more compatible on other browsers such as IE6,7,8.

Thanks again


----------

